# HGH dosing questions



## Kpr740 (Jul 12, 2014)

So I'm gonna start using hgh with my cycle but don't really understand dosing when it comes to iu and mg and on the blood test how do they measure how much gh you have in you.

Could someone help me understand this stuff..

Ex 1. 1 pen (18iu (6mg)) 
Ex 2. 1 kit (10 vials x 10iu)
Ex 3. 1 Cartridge (30 iu (10mg/1,5 ml))
Ex 4. Serum test 15.7ng/ml


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 12, 2014)

HGH is measure in IUs (International Units) and you should measure your dosing in the same. A good "starter dose" is 2 IU and assess your body's tolerance & look for sides (tingling in the hands is a classic GH side). Some never go above 2 IUs and experience benefits such as improved recovery & sleep, moderate fat loss, improved skin quality, etc. Do not expect to gain muscle at 2 IUs. Or 5 for that matter. Most hover between 2 and 5 depending on tolerance to sides and access to funds.

Mls comes into play when pinning you GH. Here's an easy way to think about it:

* Add 10 Ml of BacStat water to your 10 IU vial to reconstitute it. You now have 10 Ml of 10 IU solution.

* Each Ml of solution will contain 1 IU. Pin 2 Ml using a slin pin and you've just injected 2 IUs of GH. Refrigerate your GH both before and after reconstituting for best efficacy.

* The Serum Test measures the number of nanograms (NG) of GH per milliliter (ML) of blood. Normal results for men are in the range of 5 Ng/ML

* Exogenous GH introduced will spike levels based upon dose. Most will test the quality of their GH by pinning 10 IUs and having the GH serum test done within the next 2-3 hours, expecting NG/ML values of 15-30 (elevated) if their GH is good.

Cheers,

- Savage


----------



## Kpr740 (Jul 13, 2014)

How many iu a day will someone use if for, for muscle gain on cycle? That's mainly what I'm running it for. Sleep and recovery too are a plus.

You said Add 10 Mg of BacStat water to your 10 IU vial to reconstitute it. You now have 10 Mg of 10 IU solution.

10mg of water. Thought that the bac water was just water? And measures in ml?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 13, 2014)

Bacstat water is sterile water with a small amount of (.9%) of benzyl alcohol and yes, it measures in ML (add 10 Ml to your 10 IU vial). 

For muscle gain, think 10 IU and above, and for at least 4-6 months. Some pros are alleged to run as 20 IUs and more.

If you're running it for muscle gain, you will likely be disappointed. Much more cost and time effective approaches to gaining mass than GH.


----------

